# Dr. Chronic ????????



## billyb (Apr 30, 2008)

do they ship to the USA?


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 30, 2008)

Comming From The Dr. Himself


 Do you ship world wide ?
 we only ship where the possesion of hemp seeds is legal  : we strongly advise you *check your countries laws *and read out disclaimer notice before placing orders  all orders are placed at the purchasers own risk ....

Either U Read Between the lines...or take it 4 what it's worth....


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 30, 2008)

shiped mine to USA twice


----------



## NorCalHal (May 2, 2008)

I read that and trust your judgment. I just ordered on the 1st. 
Alot cheaper then flyin' to the Dam.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 2, 2008)

the issue seedbanks are having with shipping to the USA now are simply they can't replace or refund your items if they're confiscated. And SOME will be confiscated. I do small orders, I don't put all my eggs in one basket... ever! I also buy cheaper seeds for this very reason. I can't afford to waste money, so i tend to buy feminised  seeds and take clones from them. I didn't have a problem yet with the doc.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 3, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> the issue seedbanks are having with shipping to the USA now are simply they can't replace or refund your items if they're confiscated. And SOME will be confiscated. I do small orders, I don't put all my eggs in one basket... ever! I also buy cheaper seeds for this very reason. I can't afford to waste money, so i tend to buy feminised seeds and take clones from them. I didn't have a problem yet with the doc.


 

Have you found your cuttings from the feminized seeds to turn 'morph on you at all?
I had some Feminized Skywalker and ran into that issue. I'll never get feminized again.


----------



## kasgrow (May 4, 2008)

I just ordered some purple wreck, papaya, and strawberry haze from the dr. today. I will post when I get them. I have always had great service from the dr. I usually get seeds in 4 days to ca. My last few orders have been from seedboutique with no problems and free seeds.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 4, 2008)

Not as of yet... all of my clones and seeds have all been pure females. The belladonna seeds I purchased were not feminized, which is how I got a good mix, I mixed feminized white rhinos with unfem belladonnas and have had success at getting mixed seed. That plant just put off 1/2lb of bud (well... 7oz dried). So... nah, I haven't had a problem, it's all in how you care for the plants. No stress - highly reduced chance of hermies.

I can't say I believe in the "feminized" turning hermie theory that much... it just doesn't add up to me. Seeds all come from the same place, pollenated buds, the seeds don't have a genetic memory of how they were produced. If you take pollen from the same plant that you impregnate, then yes, I can see how that imbreeding could lead to a possible hermie, but to do it right, you take pollen from another mother and pollenate a seperate mother and you're good to go... especially if those plants are far enough removed from the gene pool. :confused2:


----------



## md.apothecary (May 4, 2008)

i will say this though... i requested them NOT to send breeder info, and on one order they did... but i got the seeds anyway...


----------



## motame (May 4, 2008)

the drchronic site is down?


----------



## kasgrow (May 14, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I just ordered some purple wreck, papaya, and strawberry haze from the dr. today. I will post when I get them. I have always had great service from the dr. I usually get seeds in 4 days to ca. My last few orders have been from seedboutique with no problems and free seeds.


 
My seeds came today, to california. So, yes he ships here. I ordered on 
5-3.


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 16, 2008)

To All who have responded to this thread.  Am I jsut being paranoid or is it really ok to order from one of these sites and reveal your purchases for seeds.  I ordered my seeds from BC, Canada and used a money order so I couldnt be traced.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 16, 2008)

Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> To All who have responded to this thread.  Am I jsut being paranoid or is it really ok to order from one of these sites and reveal your purchases for seeds.  I ordered my seeds from BC, Canada and used a money order so I couldnt be traced.


It is COMPLETELY safe to buy from an online seedbank. Think about it this way:

1. Customs finds illegal product.
2. Customs informs local police of the situation
3. Cops come to your door asking if you purchased illegal seeds
4. Nothing happens because there's nothing they can charge you for!

There's no way they go through all that effort. They don't care if some random person ordered some cannabis seeds online, and they certainly don't care for wasting their own time on something so meaningless and unproductive.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

I agree with the above post. Ordering beans online is pretty safe. The only risk is losing a bit of hard earned cash. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 16, 2008)

Right on, I guess as long as one doesnt ship to the same place theyre growing, one should be fine.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 26, 2008)

I ordered seeds from doc chronic maybe about 2months ago, i think i recieved them a month later, i really dont know cuz i my brother found them under a desk in the living room. I asked them if he recalls opening somethng, like a letter or some sort, and obviously he doesnt know (he never knows........) It seems as if Doc Chronic ninja'ed into my house and placed them under my desk like santa claus. I cant really give no detail on what it was sent in cuz i dont know (shrug). Just pruchase a Visa or Mastercard gift card and like how afghan said, "Right on, I guess **as long as one doesnt ship to the same place theyre growing**, one should be fine."


----------

